# Bell Pepper Stems



## Dagashi (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi! 

I read in a closed topic that bell pepper stems may be poisonous??
I think my stars enjoy eating red bell peppers. But I also gave them the stem. 

I just took it out after reading the statement that the stems may be poisonous. (my little one had a bite at it earlier).

Can I find out from anyone if they feed the stems as well? and whether it's really poisonous to stars? 

your reply is much appreciated! 
thanks!


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 29, 2012)

Bell peppers, like tomatoes and potatoes are members of the nightshade family and these plants (leaves and stems) are poisonous to humans, never mind tortoises... while the fruit of the tomato and pepper aren't. The berries on other nightshades like potatoes are poisonous.

This is where you've heard the stem may be poisonous.

If your little one only had a bite, there probably isn't too much to worry about. Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## Dagashi (Mar 29, 2012)

will do! thanks! ^_^ 

Is there any signs of poisoning to look out for? I just checked again.. its a TINIEST bit. I guess he didn't like the taste and stopped.


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 29, 2012)

To be honest I don't know what the symptoms would be

I suspect it tasted pretty vile and he really did only have the tiniest bit, so there will probably nothing at all.


----------

